# Commuting to Burjuman



## JAK83 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi all

My husband has been offered a position to start in November 2014. I have been researching potential areas to live & I think Arabian Ranches, The Lakes, Umm Sequim possibly. I am not keen on the Springs as there is quite a few reviews saying generally the houses are older & not so well maintained. I have also checked dubuzzile & I agree with the reviews. I would prefer nice fittings & a family friendly area ( we have an 18 month old). Our maximum budget is 200K DH per year for 3 br property. Ideally we would like a villa as we currently live in a house. 

Does anyone know how long the commute is from these areas to Burjuman? Would you suggest any other family friendly areas which are better situated for commuting to Burjaman? 


Many thanks


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mirdif is nice. You should be able to find something there.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Arabian Ranches is anything from about 45 minutes to over an hour when busy. The route to Burjuman brings you in via a congested area, or you go a longer route via SZR which still takes you through some troublesome areas. I don;t travel from there but I understand just getting of the ranches can be a pain.

Umm Sequim could be 20 minutes or even less, but with the new Creek construction near Safa park, the traffic is getting much much worse.


----------



## JAK83 (Mar 15, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Arabian Ranches is anything from about 45 minutes to over an hour when busy. The route to Burjuman brings you in via a congested area, or you go a longer route via SZR which still takes you through some troublesome areas. I don;t travel from there but I understand just getting of the ranches can be a pain.
> 
> Umm Sequim could be 20 minutes or even less, but with the new Creek construction near Safa park, the traffic is getting much much worse.




Thank you for this helpful info. Arabian Ranches is definitely no good then. Umm Sequim is where his other colleagues live but there doesn't seem to be as much available for rent there. Would Lakes, meadows etc be as much of a commute as Arabian Ranches? I've read that they are not as far out. 


Also, what about the Marina area? Would you know the travelling distance to Burjuman during peak times?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## JAK83 (Mar 15, 2014)

woot79 said:


> Mirdif is nice. You should be able to find something there.



I have looked into this area but have read it's quite noisy & smelly. It looks like the ideal location & prices are certainly much less than other parts of Dubai. Just concerned that the lower rent is because of the downfalls mentioned above.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

JAK83 said:


> I have looked into this area but have read it's quite noisy & smelly. It looks like the ideal location & prices are certainly much less than other parts of Dubai. Just concerned that the lower rent is because of the downfalls mentioned above.


Curious - smelly? Noisy, I get but not sure what you mean by smelly?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Smell of sewage drifting over from International City possibly?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Jumeira and Umm Suqeim are the closest expat neighborhoods to BurJuman.

Commuting to BurJuman from the south end of Dubai isn't bad as it's going against the main traffic flow. The congested bit is after you leave Sheikh Zayed at Trade Centre roundabout and it's another mile to BurJuman, but that mile has several busy intersections and lots of traffic. I'd say from Meadows/Lakes to Trade Centre roundabout is 20 minutes, and the last mile could be 10-15 minutes. 

There is a metro stop right next to BurJuman. With the upcoming roadworks on Sheikh Zayed, the metro might be the best way of reaching BurJuman, but the downside is that the Lakes/Meadows/Umm Sequim aren't really walkable to the metro. It's possible but you'd be better off dropping off/picking up your husband at the metro. 

Another option to consider Jumeira 1 and taking the local roads to BurJuman.

By the way I do know people who live on the Ranches and commute to the BurJuman vicinity. 30-40 minutes seems to be the average for them. They come into Dubai via E66 and avoid Sheikh Zayed entirely. Given that Sheikh Zayed promises to be a bottleneck for a few years, don't rule out the Ranches. 

By the way, I wouldn't get too hung up on the quality of finishings in villas. Since most property in Dubai are rental properties, few have truly nice quality finishings. Unless they've been replaced, most kitchen and bathroom finishings both in Jumeirah/Umm Sequiem and the Ranches/Meadows/Springs are pretty bog-standard.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

If you are not too gung-ho about staying in the areas you mentioned, but still want to live in a villa or compound with a shorter commute, you could consider Jumeirah 1/Satwa/Jafiliya areas (keep in mind these are older developments). 

If apartment is an option, why not enquire at Burjuman Residence? They have 3 and 4 bedrooms duplex apartments which run really large at 3300 sq ft and up. I am not sure exactly how much the rent is now, but speculating a 3 bedroom to be at least 230,000. It may be slightly over your budget, but the amenities and finishing are top notch. There is an indoor enclosed area on the mezzanine floor where the kids can play and ride their bicycles during hot summer days, and the grassy area by the outdoor swimming pool in cooler days. You also get free membership to Fitness First. However, keep in mind that the road in front (Trade Center Road) is quite jammed during rush hours both ways. I am not sure if your husband is working at the Burjuman Business Tower, but this may not be a bad option if he is (assuming they have availability). 

Good luck with your search and move. 

Cheers!


----------



## JAK83 (Mar 15, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Jumeira and Umm Suqeim are the closest expat neighborhoods to BurJuman.
> 
> Commuting to BurJuman from the south end of Dubai isn't bad as it's going against the main traffic flow. The congested bit is after you leave Sheikh Zayed at Trade Centre roundabout and it's another mile to BurJuman, but that mile has several busy intersections and lots of traffic. I'd say from Meadows/Lakes to Trade Centre roundabout is 20 minutes, and the last mile could be 10-15 minutes.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this. Very helpful! Next step I think I will look into Jumeirah 1. I really do not know anything about this neighbourhood.Trying to cut the commute as short as possible is important to us as in London he travels about 1 hour door to door and he is a bit fed up of the underground.


----------



## JAK83 (Mar 15, 2014)

earthworm88 said:


> If you are not too gung-ho about staying in the areas you mentioned, but still want to live in a villa or compound with a shorter commute, you could consider Jumeirah 1/Satwa/Jafiliya areas (keep in mind these are older developments).
> 
> If apartment is an option, why not enquire at Burjuman Residence? They have 3 and 4 bedrooms duplex apartments which run really large at 3300 sq ft and up. I am not sure exactly how much the rent is now, but speculating a 3 bedroom to be at least 230,000. It may be slightly over your budget, but the amenities and finishing are top notch. There is an indoor enclosed area on the mezzanine floor where the kids can play and ride their bicycles during hot summer days, and the grassy area by the outdoor swimming pool in cooler days. You also get free membership to Fitness First. However, keep in mind that the road in front (Trade Center Road) is quite jammed during rush hours both ways. I am not sure if your husband is working at the Burjuman Business Tower, but this may not be a bad option if he is (assuming they have availability).
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I had a look at the Burjuman Residence & they look like really nice flats but having been to the Burjuman area very briefly when I was in Dubai last time it did not seem a very family friendly area. it would be nice to step out of the house and walk to a children's play area or park. I think we will have to compromise & find a neighbourhood which is within reasonable commuting distance to make life easier for hubby but also somewhere where I can enjoy my time with my toddler as I won't be going back to work in the first year in Dubai. 

I am trying to research & plan in advance so hopefully the move wont be too stressful! (wishful thinking)


----------

